
Park City Parents File Court Notice Against Dark Web, Tor and Mail Companies - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.deepdotweb.com/2019/03/19/park-city-parents-file-a-court-notice-to-incriminate-dark-web-tor-software-and-mail-companies/
======
salawat
This is a rather poorly thought out course of action in terms of the incentive
structure created by successfully establishing precedent.

Suddenly all carriers have to be liable for what is sent to where?

A tool Tor/darkweb should be held responsible for an outcome entirely driven
by the operator?

It's a tragedy undeniably, but the fault here rests in one place, and one
place alone. The parents do not appear to have established a strong enough
rapport or the necessary discipline/incentive structure to equip their son to
either avoid drug use altogether, or to at least be honest enough with them
where the first time they'd find out about the behavior wouldn't be through a
coroner's report.

It is not the world's responsibility to be absolutely safe. Keeping oneself
safe is a learned skill, and takes constant effort to instill in a child.

No one should have to go through this. I firmly believe that, but there really
isn't anything that can/should be done to change it without putting far more
fundamental cornerstones of civilization in jeopardy.

I know it sounds cold, but I do understand the pain.

